# Selling my roosters?



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

I have two roosters. One Buff Orpington and one ISA Brown. I would like to sell them if I can. If not I'll put them on the table. I was wondering what would be a fair piece for these fine looking birds!? they are about 13-14 weeks old. Any help would be appreciated! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

To be honest, unless they are breeding or show quality you'd be very lucking to get 5-10$ for them. I know I can't hardly give them away, and mine are fairly uncommon in breed and quality for my location. It may be wholly different depending on you area but probably not likely. Ask 10$ and see what happens.


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

Just sold the ISA Brown for 25. so I'll consider my self lucky! The buff still no takers:/ oh well. Thanks for the help! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

most people around here ask $5 for an adult rooster

if that doesn't "fly" they give them away for free

we send any extra to camp


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I'd definitely consider that lucky! I don't think I've made that one roosters in the last 2 years lol!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm lucky. I have a local feed store that buys all of my extra roos for $10 ea.


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

Yeah I feel vary lucky. A guy at work wants to breed it with his RIR. He offered me the price and I said yes! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

Just sold my Buff Orpington for $10. All the guys at work found out that I have chickens and now there asking about buying eggs and wanting me to sell them fresh meat! I never would have thought it would turn out like this.  think I might play the lottery!  


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Run! Go do it! LOL


----------

